# Ο metrosexual μάς τελείωσε, ζήτω ο spornosexual!



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2014)

Kαι πάνω που είχαμε αρχίσει να τον συνηθίζουμε, να μας φαίνεται οικείος ο ναρκισσισμός του και γνώριμη η φιλαρέσκειά του, πάνω που είπαμε, οκέι, δικός μας είναι κι αυτός, θα τον αγαπήσουμε (στο κάτω κάτω ζηλεύουμε και το μανικιούρ του)... τέλος!

Κυρίες, κύριοι και αγαπημένα μου παιδιά, ξεχάστε τον μετροσέξουαλ αρσενικό. Είναι πια πασέ, ντεμοντέ, γιέστερντεϊς νιουζ, _σοοο _λαστ γίαρ.

Καλωσορίστε τον σπορνοσέξουαλ, τον άντρα τον πρόστυχο, τον γυμνασμένο, τον ωραίο, τον σέλφι, τον σωστό. *Σ* για τα σπορ, _πορν _για το πορνό, σέξουαλ... ε, για ό,τι προαιρείσθε.

Α, και πού 'στε... Εσείς οι άντρες, λέω! Ρίξτε μια ματιά γύρω σας. Ή και στον καθρέφτη σας. Και μετά κάντε το κουίζ.
And while you're at it, πληκτρολογήστε half-thong for men και κάντε μια εικονογουγλοαναζήτηση για να δείτε ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα του αξεσουάρ.
Άντε, δε θα τα κάνω όλα εγώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 13, 2014)

Είσαι σίγουρη για την ετυμολογία; Μήπως είναι σύνθετο από τα σπορ και νοσέξουαλ; Επειδή αυτά τα σφιχτικά βοηθήματα, χμμ, ε...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2014)

Το ρεντ μπουλ δίνει φτερ*ά*αα  :inno:


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2014)

Πήγα κι εγώ ο περίεργος να κάνω το κουίζ (λες και δεν γνώριζα ήδη την απάντηση) και αντιλήφθηκα πολύ γρήγορα ότι ανήκω σε κάποια γκρίζα περιοχή εκτός του χώρου του κουίζ. Νομίζω ότι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις δεν υπήρχε καμιά απάντηση που θα μπορούσα να διαλέξω. Ορισμένες φορές δεν με αφορούσε ούτε καν η ερώτηση: You’re logging into Facebook to… (But I don't...)


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 13, 2014)

Είμαι outdated, ρε γαμώτο... Mostly Bs...


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2014)

Κοιτάζοντας τα δείγματα του είδους δε βλέπω να διαφέρουν σε τίποτα από τα δείγματα του παρελθόντος. Ο Σβαρτσενέγκερ στα νιάτα του άνετα θα ήταν σε αυτή την κατηγορία.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> Κοιτάζοντας τα δείγματα του είδους δε βλέπω να διαφέρουν σε τίποτα από τα δείγματα του παρελθόντος. Ο Σβαρτσενέγκερ στα νιάτα του άνετα θα ήταν σε αυτή την κατηγορία.


Η διαφορά είναι πως δεν θυμάμαι να ανέβασε ποτέ στο φέισμπουκ σέλφι με τη σύντροφό του στο κρεβάτι. Και δεν ακούστηκε ποτέ ότι μπαίνει κάθε τρεις και λίγο για να δει πόσα λάικ μάζεψε. Το θέμα δεν είναι απλώς να έχεις το κορμί -είναι και τι το κάνεις.


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2014)

To ντύνεις (?) με τα ενδύματα αυτά που μας έστειλες να ψάξουμε. 

ΥΓ Δεν είχε φέισμπουκ τότε, τι να κάνουμε! Γινόσουνα σταρ του σινεμά και είχες φαν κλαμπ άμα ήθελες να μαζέψεις λάικ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2014)

Ο ναρκισσισμός χρονολογείται από τον καιρό του Νάρκισσου.

Άλλωστε, ο ναρκισσισμός δεν περιορίζεται στο σώμα. Πόσοι λόγιοι και πόσοι πολιτικοί δεν ναρκισσεύονται με το λόγο τους;


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2014)

SBE said:


> To ντύνεις (?) με τα ενδύματα αυτά που μας έστειλες να ψάξουμε.
> 
> ΥΓ Δεν είχε φέισμπουκ τότε, τι να κάνουμε! Γινόσουνα σταρ του σινεμά και είχες φαν κλαμπ άμα ήθελες να μαζέψεις λάικ.









Sean as a beau, 

and sporting the banana hammock of that day and age (και με τη σκοτσέζικη καρό τυρόπιτα στο κεφάλι):








nickel said:


> Ο ναρκισσισμός χρονολογείται από τον καιρό του Νάρκισσου.
> ...



Από τότε, ναι. Κι από εκεί.  Και βάλε.


----------

